# SLP Next Weekend



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I just thought I'd post as a test. Make sure my avatar was working OK. Below is a picture from the last trip down to High Island in April. It rained like a son-of-a-%^#. Oddly enough, if you look closely at the picture it looks as if it may have been raining beer cans all day! The cans were all picked up. The fishing was slow. I managed one red fish. Good size and the deepest gold color I've ever seen on a red. Um, it could have been the beer but I think I saw a giant sasquatch running down the beach. But-naked and very hairy. Good thing I didn't bring the children along.

I'll be down at San Luis Pass all Memorial weekend. If anyone from this board recognizes the xTerra in the picture, stop by and say hello to me and the family.

What's the fishing been like at San Luis?

ZenDaddy


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i was out at SLP last week during all the rain. had a little luck on the flats, Redfish Cove. spent about 1.5 hours at the pass and caught a nice gafftop. should be a good weekend. i'm not a weekend angler, especially holiday weekends, so i won't be out there. good luck


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I heard a lady mention on a radio show a few years ago that her and her sister saw an animal similar to what you mentioned in High Island when the were kids. Spooky.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

you guys never heard of the wildman of East texas.... i was listening to coast to coast am one night and they had the whole show devoted to it... very crazy supposed to be like big foot kinda thing.. there were people calling in telling their stories of encounters w/ the thing, none were on the beach but still kinda odd. the one story i remember the most was about a man that was **** hunting and he was following his dog as it treed what he thought was a ****. when he got to where the dog was he saw this beast jump out of the tree and tear his dog in half, make some sort of yell, look at him, and run into the woods

how far down the beach were you??


Justin


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I am headed to Houston this weekend to try and do a little fishing and visit with the parents. Hopefully the weed hasn't hit the Houston area yet....

SLP sounds good.....Any other places besides High Island that might be worth trying.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

we'll be between roll over and cyrstal beach. heard the weed is getting bad but haven't seen it for myself

justin


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Looks like it's going to be a little too blown out for me no matter where this weekend. One thing's for sure, the next time I'm fishing in the High Island area I'll be watching my back! Two sightings in the same unlikely area is too coincidental (and too creepy) for me. By the way, I think the radio show I heard it on was Dean and Rog or the Oldies morning show back when it was 94.5. At the time I worked in an office full of "over the hill" women (no offense). Hopefully y'all will catch a biggun this weekend, and prove me wrong!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Down around HI, the only naked hairy ape men you will probable see, is down on what some call the nude beach. They are human enough, but I still wouldn't turn my back on any of them.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Went to SLP Sat may 22, it sucked I caught nothing but hardheads, man I cannot express how bad I hate them. I caught hardheads on live piggy perch, cut hard head. If I put it in the water they ate it. Good luck. Skipjack and I may show up down there this weekend. Don't know yet.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

All,

Nude beach? Whoa. That explains why the Sasquatch dropped trou. On all those Discovery Channel specials Bigfoot never had clothes and proceeded to strip and run down the beach. I've witnessed this behaviour at college sporting events, but never on the beach. However, there a number of times when I've chaffed so bad .... never mind.

Come rain or shine the family is heading down to SLP. I've weathered all kinds of conditions there ... but never weed. I've had weed ruin many good fishing weekends down at PINs but not SLP. Will add that to my fishing experiences. Right up there with removing the shark hook from my thumb.

For me fishing at SLP is always a good time. Yes there are huge crowds. I figure you just got to time it right. Start earlier ... pack it in around lunch when the crowds come ... and stay later. I have young kids (8 and 5 years) and they love the beach life. 

Oddly enough it's always on these weekends I've met some great folks. There used to be a lady who posted here under the name "ladyfish." Her husband took the time to teach me how to cast net. Things like this are what makes it all worthwhile.

Again, if you recognize the vehicle ... drop by for a beer!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've had weed ruin more then a few of my fishing trips. Typically just a few minutes before fishing, and sometimes right after I woke in the morning. Dang weed.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

*Still Around*

ladyfish is still around - just don't get to post much - 
boy, this workin' really interferes with my fishin'

me & cap'n bligh are around slp most weekends - but NOT anywhere near water
this weekend (Memorial Day and all the crazies)

will be at the swamp house smokin' brisket.

ladyfish


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

*Not been out to SLP for a few weeks....*

but they are dozing the seaweed in front of the seawall everyday.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

That seaweed has been kinda ruff all around SLP. Caught a nice size Red over 40inches about two weeks ago. Good luck this weekend guys!


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*Not Sure*

Zendaddy,

Sandman and I will be heading somewhere this weekend not to sure where yet. We both got the free pass weekend my wife is going to a concert in Dallas and Sandman son is away for the weekend. No where is too far for this weekend from Boca Chica to Sabine Pass or where there is no seaweed or big surf? Plan to head out Saturday morning. Look for a white Toyota or Red Suburban. I will keep an eye out for you.

Sharkski
281-728-4669


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Slp*

I'll be down on the freeport side. Probably near the triple poles (About in the middle between slp and surfside) If the grass isn't bad I'll have the 12/0's out.
I'll be in a black GMC 4x4 Crewcab with popup near the dunes. Stop bye.
Several kids around so. Children are welcome. Won't get there until probably 11 or 12 on saturday. BYOB and cigars.

Sharkski, Hope to see ya.


----------

